# Cases with removable dust filters on all intakes?



## Vertrucio (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm looking for a good case with removable (cleanable) dust filters on all air intakes. I prefer not to have a case with open grills unless they all have dust filters on them. Mid tower or larger, and $200 or less.

I live in a very dusty home with cats that shed and kick up even more dust. My computer is also on the floor, so it just seems like every week I have to clean dust out of my system since it's an older case with open front grills (that just get clogged with dust). I've also had parts burn out from their heat sinks being clogged from dust in years past.

I've done searches online, but a lot of reviews and tech specs don't list dust filters, even if some cases have them. So it's been tricky finding one.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe the antec 1200 has dust filters on the fans.  I'll text my brother and check, but I'm pretty sure it does.

edit: the front and side fans have dust filters on them (i.e. all the intake fans)


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 25, 2011)

the coolermaster mystique 632 does,i cleaned mine just this morning


----------



## Vertrucio (Mar 25, 2011)

To contribute to my own thread, looks like the Cooler Master HAF X has filters on all vents except for one for the bottom power supply. This info was buried in an amazon review of all places. No word on if they're removable, or at least easily accessed. I've found a few cases that do have filters, but they're sitting behind metal grills that you have to unscrew if you want to clean.

Thanks for the other options listed, please keep the recommendations coming.


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 25, 2011)

I feel your pain which is why i love my case check out the Antec performance one series 
i have the old p180 and it stays dust free thanks to the easy to get to fan filters.
http://www.redlinepc.net84.net/2010/04/antec-p193-review/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2011)

Silverstone Raven 2 Evolution (RV02-E) or the new RV03, but I don't like the air filtering as well.


----------



## DigitalUK (Mar 25, 2011)

Nzxt Phantom


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 25, 2011)

Silverstone Fortress FT02.  

3 main floor intakes, raised off ground by 1 inch by a unibody framework thing.  
Removable filters.

Maybe more pricy though.

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...ortress-ft02-chassis-review-introduction.html

SILVERSTONE Fortress Series FT02B-W Black Aluminum...


----------



## happita (Mar 25, 2011)

Antec Nine Hundred Two Black is what I have. Both front fans have removable filters so it can very easily be cleaned using a small vacuum. I don't remember if the optional side fan has a filter on it...
edit: actually I just looked at a case review on hardwaresecrets and it in fact does have a dust filter on the side...don't know if it is removable though.
Source: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/696


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 25, 2011)

just buy some filters if it means that much to you, something like this maybe? Akasa GRM120-30 12cm fan filter | Ebuyer.com


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 25, 2011)

Another vote for the Raven 2, unsure of the price in US though.


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 25, 2011)

alternative you could nick your mrs/girlfriends pantyhose and cover the fan in an offcut from them


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 28, 2011)

im really disappointed with the filters that most cases come with and the fact that u have to do this and that to remove them for cleaning, that's why u should take matters in your own hands.  
here are a couple of ideas
this is my favorite result, still using it





case is Antec1200,  filter was bought at local home depot


----------



## cever89 (Mar 31, 2011)

Seems like all the BitFenix cases have filtered fan intakes and all are under $200:

http://www.bitfenix.com

That Colossus is definitely sexy.


----------



## Rowsol (Mar 31, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110328/DSC03652 brighter Compact.jpg



Nice.


----------

